# Boiliemaschine hilfe



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Und zwar arbeite ich schon seit 1-2 wochen täglich an meiner Boiliemaschine.
jetzt wäre sie bis auf kleinigkeiten schon fertig. also wollte ich heute mal ´´proberollen´´ und hab mir ein bischen nen Mix abgemacht. aber was dabei raus kam waren bei WEITEM keine Kugeln.
Hab aber 20 mm würste mit der baitgun abgelassen. also am durchmesser liegts bestimmt nicht. irgendwas an der maschine passt nicht. vlt dreht sie zu schnell? hab beide varianten versucht einmal gegenlauf und einmal gleichlauf. 
bei gegenlauf kamen diese ´´Kissen´´ raus und bei gleichlauf drehte sich die wurst nur seehr lange ging aber nicht durch oder sie wurde herausgeschleudert.



hier mal ein paar bilder.

Boiliemaschien 1:






bild 2:










Brauch unbedingt rat von euch. was läuft da verkehrt?

LG


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und das kam dabei raus.:
> 
> ...



Machst Du Boilies oder Werbung für den Blog?? :q :q


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Hä, was kam dabei raus?

Deine Boiliemaschine braucht eine dritte Rolle, dann werden die Boilies rund.


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

haha ja sorri das bild was ich angeklickt habe wurde nicht angenommen hab aber erst zu spät gesehen.^^

Wie dritte rolle?


meine läuft fast wie diese nur etwas schneller.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B71gHlrU4Rs&feature=related

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist is das die nach innen drehende walze etwas schneller drehen muss dann werden die würste normal auch nicht rausgeworfen oder?

LG


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Wenn Du genau hinschaust, richtig rund sind die Boilies in dem Film nicht.

Mein Kumpel produziert professionell Boilies, bis ende Februar steht ein Auftrag von 4 Tonnen an.

Früher hatte seine Maschine nur 2 Rollen (wie Deine) seitdem er eine Maschine mit 3 Rollen besitzt, kommen die Boilies absolut rund raus.


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Moin

Welchen Durchmesser haben die Walzen???

Alles unter 100mm soll wohl nicht richtig hinhauen,was man so liest hört....je größer der Durchmesser desto besser.

Sieht so aus als haben deine Walzen gerade mal 60mm Durchmesser,dann könnte da schon der fehler liegen.



|wavey:


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

ganz korrekt 60 mm.

Ja aber was kann ich da jetzt noch machne? weggwerfen?

muss ja irgendiwe gehen oder?

LG


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Also was ich gelesen habe soll unter 100mm wohl nicht das bei rauskommen wie wir es wollen (rund).

Ist ja auch logisch je länger der Boilie die Walzen dürchläuft desto bessere ergebnisse,je kürzer desto schlechter.

Lese mal im Netz,einfach Boiliemaschine Bauen eingeben und da wirst du öfter lesen das Walzen unter 100mm nicht hinhauen um vernünftig rund zu drehen,es entstehen meistens nur Kissen.

Wenn du Pech hast kannste die Walzen knicken da der Durchmesser zu klein ist,da wirste auch nicht mehr soviel mit der Drehzahl dran drehen können.

Wie gesagt was man so hört und liest,vieleicht kriegste es ja auch hin,aber muss ja was dran sein an diesen aussagen,und die Maschinen die ich kenne haben min 100mm Walzendurchmesser oder mehr.


|wavey:


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

fu*k. Also das nervt mich jetzt aber richtig. 
aber der auf dem gezeigten video verwendet ja auch nur 80er walzen. grösser bestimmt nicht oder?

Was ist wenn ich den abstand der rollen vergrössere?
dann bekomm ich wenigstens sowas wie dumbells oder?



lg


----------



## lollo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Vielleicht können die dir helfen .

http://www.zuendspule.de/BoilieMaschine_Boilie_Maschine/boiliemaschine_boilie_maschine.html


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Wie gesagt ich selbst kenne nur Maschinen mit großen Walzen,auch im Netz sieht man fast nur große.

Ich kann dir auch nicht genau sagen wie wo warum...was du jetzt dagegen machen kannst,das meiste habe ich dazu selber nur gelesen oder durch Videos...etc.gesehen.Auch die Boilieschmiede in meiner nähe wo ich ab und zu Zutaten kaufe hat ne min 130mm Walze.

Wie gesagt lese mal im Netz da schreiben das einige,auch wird erklärt das das ganze nicht so einfach ist wie viele sich das vorstellen.

Boilie Benz schreibt das soweit ich das noch im Kopp habe auch kurz an,ist wohl nicht mal eben einfach schnell ne Maschine bauen die auch auf Anhieb sofort zu 120% funtzt und perfekt ist.


Zum Video guck mal genau hin,die sind nicht rund werden nur kurz angedreht und seitlich sind sie eher platt,Durchmesser tippe ich so auf 80-90mm
|wavey:


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

hab mir jetzt mal gedanken über die grösse der walzen gemacht. aber wenn ich jetzt nen grösseren oder kleineren durchmesser nehme kommt es ja im endeffekt aufs gleiche? die fläche wo die wurst die walzen berührt ist ja immer gleich? ich versteh das mit dem durchmesser nicht.

finde aber auch keine richtige erklärung dazu im netz.

Ja das hab ich gemerkt das es immer wieder komplikationen gibt aber das keine kugeln raus kommen war mir nicht klar.

lg


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Ja warum das mit min 100mm oder mehr öfter erwähnt wird weiß ich auch net,nur umsonst geht das ja nicht rum.

Zu deinen Walzen,solltest du neue drehen,mach dich vorher mal schlau in wie fern du beim einstechen (Drehen) die tiefe einhalten must,also zb.20mm Boilies = 19,5mm beim Drehen einstechen,darauf soll man wohl auch wert drauf legen um gute ergebnisse zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt das meiste von solchen Aussagen findest du auf diversen Carp Boilie Seiten.Ich bin leider kein Boiliemaschinen experte hab aber einiges drüber gelesen gesehen.....usw.

|wavey:


----------



## Micha85 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Ich denke der Trick liegt in den unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen der Walzen. So haben die Walzen auch eine Chance die Kugel zu rollen. Bei gleicher Drehzahl wird der Teig ja nur zwischen den Walzen durchgedrückt. Dadurch entstehen dann eben.diese 'Kissen'.

www.zuendspule.de/BoilieMaschine_Boilie_Maschine/Boilie_Maschine/boilie_maschine_3.html 

Hier ist schön zu sehen das an der angetriebenen (vordere) Walze eine kleine Riemenscheibe sitzt von der ein Riemen zu einer grösseren Scheibe läuft. Dadurch läuft die hintere Walze langsamer.


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Hab da mal was gesucht was ich mal gelesen habe,da ist auch ne Zeichnung bei.

http://www.carp.de/berichte/equipment/225-professional-baitmaking.html


|wavey:


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

ja oke das mit dem Einstich passt bei mir dann auch fast. hab nich 19.5 sondern 19.7mm.
ich werde mal versuchen die drehzahlen richtig zu setzen. genug òl den Walzen geben dann müsste das normal schon laufen.(hoffe ich).

lg


----------



## Ralle2609 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

mit dem Walzendurchmesser könnte ich mir erklären da der Winkel vom Einzug der "Wurst" kleiner ist, das macht schon irgendwie Sinn und mit den Drehzahlen die eine läuft meine ich gehört zu haben doppelt so schnell wie die andere

vorher schlau machen dann fällt man nicht so hart


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Moin!

Setze die "langsamere" Walze mal 1-1,5cm höher wie die schnellere.
Ich habe auch schon Boiliemaschinen gebaut,allerdings wirst Du mit nem Walzendurchmesser von 60mm niemals zufriedenstellende ergebnisse bekommen,ist leider so.
Unter 100mm sollte man nicht gehen bis max 18mm,und wenn Du 20mm Boilies haben möchtest,lieber nicht unter 120mm.
Nen anderen Rat kann ich Dir leider nicht geben...

Gruß


----------



## GerrimaLG (9. März 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Hallo,  ich bin mir ziemlich sicher eins deiner Probleme erkannt zu haben.
Der Durchmesser der teigrolle aus der Gun.

Du schreibst du drückst 20mm rollen aus der Gun? Und willst 20mm boilies machen?  Das kann ja auch nicht hin hauen.

Ein Zylinder mit 20x20mm hat doch ein viiiel größeres Volumen als eine Kugel mit 20mm Durchmesser. Irgendwo muss der Teig ja hin- also bekommt es diese kissenform.


----------



## Cp.Hook (9. März 2012)

*AW: Boiliemaschine hilfe*

Hi !

Bei gleichlauf muss erstens wie schon gesagt die eine Walze schneller drehen wie die andere und zwar mit einer Übersetzung von zb. einem 10 er Zahnrad auf ein 45 er.
Die Drehzahl sollte so um die 200 Umdrehungen haben.
Diese Werte beziehen sich auf eine 100 Walze also musst du ein bisschen experementieren.
Die schneller drehende Walze sollte eine Längskerbe besitzen um den Teig besser greifen und zwischen die andere Rolle ziehen zu können !

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen ! 

LG


----------

